# How to best sell trains



## blazer7 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello, 
I have just signed up for this forum and done a few searches and I am looking for clarification I guess. I am wanting to sell my parents Aristo Craft trains. It seems I have to become a 1st class member, is this correct?


_Item list deleted - mod._

They are all in MINT CONDITION, never run, still in original boxes and packaging. I want to help my parents out and not let them get stole on e-Bay.... Any advise is very welcome.

Thank you very much!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes you are correct, you have to be a paying member or membership, even posting in the forums is a no no as I understand it. But then again you already advertised em up above eh????? LOL Regal 

One of the moderators will chime in I'm sure!!


----------



## blazer7 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd be glad to upgrade to 1st class and post them. I was just curious if anyone knew of a better place to actually sell these or this was a good place. My apologies


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

No apology needed, but I would as much as I hate to say it, go to the "Evil Bay" if you want to move them fast, and probably get a better price on em!! Regal


----------



## blazer7 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.... unless anyone else chimes in... I'll most likely post them on Tuesday. 

Thanks again!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

My choices for selling. Local train friends first, then MLS and finally Ebay. Ebays fees and Paypals fees can add up quick

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

If you belong to a Garden RR Club, go there. If you don't -- find one. You won't get top dollar, but you will find out very quickly that someone wants it. My Cllub has a swap meet once a year, and that's a good place for US to recirculate used items. 

Make a list and take it to area hobby shops. Be sure to list what RR each item is named for. I might be interested in PA's, but I'd need to know what road name they are, for example. 

Then try here, I've got a first classs membership, and that is about its only value to me so far. 

Good Luck. I just bought some FA's from E-bay, have no complaints about it. Good seller, easy buy.


----------



## elsiekillen (Oct 7, 2011)

you might want to edit your post above as they might ban your account for posting it.


----------



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

On eBay with it's fee's and the PayPal fee's you can pretty much count on losing about 30% of your sale. If this doesn't bother you I say go for it. I personally recommend having patience and looking around locally as well as keeping them posted on sites like this one.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though E-bay is a business that makes money, I have not seen my sales go over 12 per cent in fees including paypal. 

Where did the 30 per cent come from??


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are eBay fees from their website. As you see, the maximum listing fee is $2.00 and the maximum selling fee is 9%, but no more than $100.










The PayPal fee is a little easier. It's 2.9% of the sale plus $0.30.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

For me, listing on Ebay where people from all over the world can see your items, 12% is well worth the money. 

And the 2.9% paypal is just fine also.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Watch your shipping costs! Selling a $7.00 item with overseas shipping can REALLY add up!


----------

